# BC Vehicle Registration



## GnJ.in.MX (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey this is for any BC expats.

Vehicle registration is just our copy of the ICBC insurance.
Will this be acceptable in Mexico?

Thanks.

Julie


----------



## Kaye (Nov 16, 2008)

I've spoken to an agent here in Vancouver at BCAA on the phone and he indicated this document would be enough, so just hope he's right. It's all we have! Think I'll double-check, though, when the time draws nearer!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You must be certain that the documentation shows the VIN for the vehicle. You might also have the bill of sale or invoice from when you bought the car.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

GnJ.in.MX said:


> Hey this is for any BC expats.
> 
> Vehicle registration is just our copy of the ICBC insurance.
> Will this be acceptable in Mexico?
> ...


Yes, from experience....your ICBC registration is all you need, as long as the vehicle's registered in your name.

Make a few copies of it, as well as your BC driver's license, because they'll ask for at least 1 copy of each, and charge you to use their photocopier. Also make a few copies of your passport photo page, for the same reason.


----------

